# "That's Cruel"



## CornDawg (Sep 27, 2015)

Had a bit of a setto this morning with a female city dweller. I'd stopped at the coffee shop for a cup and she overheard me tell a neighbor that I'd chased off two elk the prior evening with my slingshot. That's when she uttered the quote in the title of this thread. This was a Tard statement, and as a Shooter I felt it merited a response.

I explained that elk are three things: 1) Durable and powerful athletes 2) Intensely stupid 3) Delicious

"Cruel" would have been to stand by and do nothing while that animal kicks my dog to death in my own yard. I told her of the damage and hazards these creatures create daily for local residents. A marble to the rump of that critter is a mere pinprick, but a tremendous motivator. I said her opinion was driven by novelty and fragmented data, and would disappear instantly the first time a 700 lb. bull leaps in front of her Porsche SUV @ 60 mph. Her husband sat motionless and dumbstruck, kinda like an elk. Then she doubled down.

"What if you missed and hit it in the eye?"

I scolded, "That's highly unlikely, I'm a member of the Slingshot Forum." With that I rose, bid my neighbor goodbye, and strode gallantly toward my truck.


----------



## gabeb (Jan 1, 2016)

Atta way to show em'


----------



## treefork (Feb 1, 2010)

She just got " CornDawged " !


----------



## brucered (Dec 30, 2015)

Please tell me you ended the conversation by calling her a Spazmo under your breath


----------



## andypandy1 (Apr 8, 2016)

You sir are a genius!


----------



## Ibojoe (Mar 13, 2016)

It seems folks are so sheltered from reality these days. Most are clueless


----------



## Ibojoe (Mar 13, 2016)

Oh GREAT job btw !!


----------



## Abenso (Apr 28, 2017)

That elk can trash a car. Most people don't realize how big they are. A marble on the ass ain't gonna hurt it at all

Sent from my SM-S920L using Tapatalk


----------



## SonoftheRepublic (Jul 3, 2011)

LOL!

Got a chuckle out of the way you finished the conversation


----------



## Imperial (Feb 9, 2011)

shes disneyfied.

SSF is a club.

blood in, blood out

one thumb hit at a time

RTS is our enemy


----------



## Tag (Jun 11, 2014)

You handled the situation in true CornDawg fashion


----------



## MikmaqWarrior (May 12, 2014)

Gotta love conversations with idiots...

Sent from my B1-770 using Tapatalk


----------



## CornDawg (Sep 27, 2015)

What bothers me most Mikmaq is that it's these folks who are making game stewardship decisions for people with actual skin in the game. Most of them have never seen the trench let alone tasted the dirt...

The slingshot is an invaluable de escalation tool where I live. I've seen it save lives and dollars.


----------



## Winnie (Nov 10, 2010)

A marble on the butt is so much better than a bullet in the eye.

winnie


----------



## CornDawg (Sep 27, 2015)

You can say that again Doc, especially right after calving. Cows were spooky bold this season- because there's too dang many of 'em.


----------



## Samurai Samoht (Apr 6, 2013)

Good on you for offering a bit of education in that scenario. I enjoyed the mic drop moment of "That's highly unlikely, I'm a member of the Slingshot Forum."


----------



## Alfred E.M. (Jul 5, 2014)

Her husband sat motionless and dumbstruck, kinda like an elk.

*You were protecting your dog, she was worried you might draw down on her elk.*


----------



## NightKnight (Dec 16, 2009)

LOL! I love this! People are very quick to jump to the defense of animals, until they have to deal with them themselves.


----------



## CornDawg (Sep 27, 2015)

This is AC. He's indicated on several occasions that he agrees with us. If he had thumbs he'd be a Marksman.


----------



## Chugosh (Feb 9, 2010)

It has been a long time since I last posted or responded, and longer since I put away my slingshots, but this was enough to make me chime in with my congratulations. It is not wrong to expect decent shooting from our little club, but I am still trying to find the target.


----------



## dirtbag (Jan 3, 2015)

Hooray!!!!!!!


----------



## Falco (Apr 11, 2017)

like a boss!


----------



## I like rubber (Jun 12, 2017)

Good On ya 
Giving uneducated people a lesson on zoology


----------



## treefork (Feb 1, 2010)

Chugosh said:


> It has been a long time since I last posted or responded, and longer since I put away my slingshots, but this was enough to make me chime in with my congratulations. It is not wrong to expect decent shooting from our little club, but I am still trying to find the target.


Welcome back .


----------



## Royleonard (Jun 30, 2017)

Once again proving the value of marksmanship with marbles and words.


----------



## tastetickles (Jul 3, 2017)

"What if you missed and hit it in the eye?"

I would have replied, "I don't know about you but I can clearly distinguish between the anus and the eye"

Sent from my ONEPLUS A3010 using Tapatalk


----------

